

Ask HN: Would you rather go to TED or Davos? - emilepetrone


======
instakill
I'd have to say TED but that's only because I'm not familiar with Davos. Are
you referring to the economic forum? In that case TED because of the variety
of topics. I stand to be corrected of course.

------
idoh
Davos, just because of the people who are there. TED talks are like mind
crack, it gives you a quick hit but fills your head with bad ideas.

------
robyates
You could also go to the BIL conference - <http://www.bilconference.com>

~~~
instakill
Thanks for this link. Bookmarked.

------
10smom
Are these conferences good place for startups to present their product and/or
network with angel investors..etc..?

------
AN447
Davos every time. Look at the people who'll attend. The calibre is guaranteed
to be higher.

